# What moss should i use?



## Amirk (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey.
I want to order a moss to put in my tank but i want it to be with a specific shape.
I want to place it on the rocks and i want it to grow downward and cover the top of the rocks, just like in this amazing aquascape by Cliff Hui:










i know he used Taiwan moss for this one but will chrismass moss will have the same effect?
i rather use chrismass moss because i had good experiance with it and it grow quite fast.

what do u say?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

There is a moss that is sold as Christmas moss that is really Singapore moss. True Christmas moss is much smaller. It will grow similar but at a much tinier scale. If your moss is the true Christmas moss I think it will be too small. If it's the Singapore moss it will be perfect.


----------



## sam c (Sep 27, 2009)

weeping moss grows downwards and look nice


----------



## Damonc1964 (Aug 23, 2009)

Is that Star moss in the upper left hand corner of the picture? I've seen it for sale on Ebay but had not seen much about it.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i would go with the weeping moss. it would look great


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's a great moss sight. It might give you some ideas.

http://www.aquarminy.yoyo.pl/ang/flora.html


----------

